# Ohio and WV Again In Amity



## My Freemasonry (Feb 13, 2013)

Per the Grand Lodge of Ohio's Facebook page:

_"Effective this date: February 11, 2013, The Most Worshipful Grand Lodge of AF&AM of West Virginia has reestablished fraternal recognition of The Most Worshipful Grand Lodge of F&AM of Ohio. The respective edicts will be mailed to the Lodge Secretary's with the quarterly Grand Secretaryâ€™s Newsletter." _​The details I have heard are that the GM of Ohio looked at the code and saw that no one person could receive the degrees more than once and so, as Frank Haas, the former GM of WV, had received degrees in both WV and OH, he should not be an OH Mason and dutifully expelled him. With the expulsion of Mr. Haas, WV and OH are now, once again, in amity. The big loser here is Frank Haas, who is once again not a Mason.

More...


----------



## Raymond Walters (Feb 14, 2013)

news bot said:


> per the grand lodge of ohio's facebook page:
> 
> _"effective this date: February 11, 2013, the most worshipful grand lodge of af&am of west virginia has reestablished fraternal recognition of the most worshipful grand lodge of f&am of ohio. The respective edicts will be mailed to the lodge secretary's with the quarterly grand secretary’s newsletter." _​the details i have heard are that the gm of ohio looked at the code and saw that no one person could receive the degrees more than once and so, as frank haas, the former gm of wv, had received degrees in both wv and oh, he should not be an oh mason and dutifully expelled him. With the expulsion of mr. Haas, wv and oh are now, once again, in amity. The big loser here is frank haas, who is once again not a mason.
> 
> more...




correction

PGM Frank Haas membership in Ohio was rescinded/ voided as Ohio determined it was in violation of it's own rules and found that it had intefered in another jurisdiction's matters... He was not expelled by Ohio, and it is rather curious how only WV is using that specific word--- expelled... When that is not accurate as to what Ohio did.


----------

